

Google Latitude: See where your friends are in real time! - azharcs
http://www.google.com/latitude/intro.html#1

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted:

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=465458>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=465359>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=465494>

------
apgwoz
Wait.. let me get this straight. The dodgeballers leave, and _then_ Google
gets interested in that sector again?

